# 12+ beetle sightings



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

We live out on the peninsula here in Washington state. We get to see another B12+ maybe twice a week if we are lucky. We usually stay within a 30 mile radius from our home. Over the past year, even going into Tacoma or Seattle, the best we have seen is 3 in a day. Even with travel to Chicago and it's NW suburbs and to Boston and it's suburbs, the max was also three in a day. Yesterday we were in Poulsbo, Bainbridge Island and a ferry to Seattle. We had six sightings, a TDI loaded, a R line vert, a roof/sound turbo and three 2.5 of various trims. I'm so happy to see more and more out and about. For others through the country, do you get to see more?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I rarely see any others in my area and pretty sure I'm the only modified one in my area

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

There are a few base models runnin' around here. But I haven't seen ANY in reef blue. Makes me feel kinda special!


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

I am starting to see more and more of them. I've seen several on the road here in NC. There is a red convertible and a red hardtop I see around here. This area is ground zero for Minis though. I literally see a dozen every time I drive. I even saw a restored yellow oldschool one the other day.

Just took a 2500 mile road trip through the southeast, from NC to Destin FL to New Orleans to MS. We saw several on the trip. I always wave or throw a peace sign when I see another on the road  Something about bugs man


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Here in the UK, I can go a fortnight without seeing even one.........


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

There's quite alot of them now in my area but mainly they're either the 2.5s, verts, or Fender edition. Not nearly as many Turbos and I may have come across one that had any kind of mods done to it (other than window tint but that's a standard in Florida)

I see at least 2- 3 a day traveling to and from work (about 30 miles each way) on I-75


----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

I live in southeast Washington and I'm lucky to see a +12 Beetle every other week. There haven't been any sightings of modified +12 Beetles here either.


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

There seems to be billions of them here in the Central Florida area. They are literally everywhere.


----------



## Tyranicus (Jan 14, 2014)

BugzLife said:


> There are a few base models runnin' around here. But I haven't seen ANY in reef blue. Makes me feel kinda special!


A week after I bought my reef blue Turbo, I discovered that someone else in the same town of 20,000 in which I live has one. It was a little disappointing.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Tyranicus said:


> A week after I bought my reef blue Turbo, I discovered that someone else in the same town of 20,000 in which I live has one. It was a little disappointing.


Plenty of ways to make her uniquely yours


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

I drive 30 miles through downtown Denver daily, and I see 1 maybe a week. Still rare, and none are modded even the slightest


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Minneapolis/Saint Paul has a lot of VWs driving around, but I've only recently began seeing 2012+ Beetles. I work with a view of a busy street, and I see an average of 1 a day drive by. Of those, I'd say 90% of them are not Turbo, and I have yet to see an R-line or GSR that wasn't on the lot. From non-VW owners, the one of the first reactions I get is that it must not be good in the snow. (Moreso than either my lowered GTI or R32 ever got) So, maybe that's why they aren't great sellers up here.


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

Just ran out for lunch for 20 minutes and saw 2 other black beetles and a toffee convertible. And got a 'nice car' from the kid working the drive thru  :thumbup:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I constantly look for beetles, there's another white turbo where I live that's a lower level turbo with the twisters, and 2.5 Beetle in White with the chrome caps. Looks great! I wish I saw more beetles however it shows the car is unique and we are the ones getting the looks :laugh:


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Got to see a Brown TDI and a 2.5 white with a roof on my walk into the office. Then, while taking a call, there was a GSR at the light!! Looks great off the dealer lot.


----------



## Cymru (Aug 25, 2014)

Not many here in S.Wales. UK. either, and Convertibles are very rare.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Living in rural Iowa, it is rare to see another VW, let alone another 12+ Beetle.
I like to stand out :laugh:


----------



## r.o.r32 (Sep 7, 2014)

I just bought my 2012 turbo yesterday and love it. I also live on the Washington peninsula and haven't seen to many around the area. Curious if anyone here has done an exhaust swap or have any recommendations before I do mine! Thanks.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Owen2012BUG said:


> I just bought my 2012 turbo yesterday and love it. I also live on the Washington peninsula and haven't seen to many around the area. Curious if anyone here has done an exhaust swap or have any recommendations before I do mine! Thanks.


Looks great! I'm glad there is another on this side. The turbos have been rare here, move verts lately. Did you do some tint?


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Owen2012BUG said:


> I just bought my 2012 turbo yesterday and love it. I also live on the Washington peninsula and haven't seen to many around the area. Curious if anyone here has done an exhaust swap or have any recommendations before I do mine! Thanks.


I highly recommend the SPM catback. It gives the car a deeper tone without being obnoxious (unless you like to cruise at 100+ mph :laugh
http://www.drivespm.com/en/beetle-catback-kits/street-kit


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

SPM is on the list. We did not get the sport suspension on ours, so that is first. Still on the fence to just replace with the OE sport suspension components or do an aftermarket set. The H&R springs sound like they will bring the right height. It has to be comfortable as this is still a daily driver. I've never had coil overs, so I'm not sure how they will feel. The adjustability seems attractive.


----------



## r.o.r32 (Sep 7, 2014)

Have your heard anything regarding the Borla exhaust?


----------



## r.o.r32 (Sep 7, 2014)

Also, I bought mine across the water in Lynnwood only 18k miles on it to. Came with the tint but it's not dark enough and has a few flaws. Cosmetic stuff is not a very high priority though.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Did a little digging, and here are a couple of posts talking about exhausts for the Beetle:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6991868-AFE-exhaust&highlight=exhaust
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6987444-Need-3-quot-catback-exhaust&highlight=exhaust
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6939815-beetle-exhaust&highlight=exhaust


----------



## r.o.r32 (Sep 7, 2014)

-SABRMB Thanks I'll take a look at them!


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

http://s947.photobucket.com/user/KC...0-4623-84BD-415D05F46EA5_zpscoxvyoag.jpg.html


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## r.o.r32 (Sep 7, 2014)

It's been a little while but here is the beetle south of bremerton around thanks giving.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Owen2012BUG said:


> It's been a little while but here is the beetle south of bremerton around thanks giving.


Great photo. Were you up in Poulsbo around Chritmas time? Vary rare to see a black turbo up here.


----------



## r.o.r32 (Sep 7, 2014)

Had it up there for the Christmas lights on the boats. I'm pretty sure it's the only turbo around and I have only seen one or two other black ones in the area. Do you have one up here?


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Owen2012BUG said:


> My wife had it up there for the Christmas lights on the boats. I'm pretty sure it's the only turbo around and I have only seen one or two other black ones in the area. Do you have one up here?


I have spotted a launch edition black one on and off around here. We do have a '12 white turbo. Our co-worker is in town with a white 2.5, so our parade is kinda sad.


----------



## r.o.r32 (Sep 7, 2014)

KCXTWO said:


> I have spotted a launch edition black one on and off around here. We do have a '12 white turbo. Our co-worker is in town with a white 2.5, so our parade is kinda sad.


Is yours stock or have you done any mods? Also have you had any issues? I keep looking to see what people have issues with but nothing seems to apply to mine yet. We only have 22k miles on it so I don't expect to many yet.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Owen2012BUG said:


> Is yours stock or have you done any mods? Also have you had any issues? I keep looking to see what people have issues with but nothing seems to apply to mine yet. We only have 22k miles on it so I don't expect to many yet.


No engine or suspension mods (yet) all mods are lighting, tint or interior. No issues other than the windows in the beginning and the sunroof shade needed replacement. At 21K. Laurie at Parr has been great with service.


----------



## r.o.r32 (Sep 7, 2014)

What lighting mods do you have? I got mine with the tint it has but I want darker. The main thing I want is an exhaust. Looking at spm and Borla still not sure if I'm ready to spend.


----------



## GSR-Gman (Mar 26, 2014)

Any b12+ in the mid Atlantic region that wanna arrange a car meet for beetle fellowship/coffee. I'm in the d.c.area. happy new year to all...


----------

